
Exploring how deaf people ‘hear’ voice-hallucinations - benbreen
https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-articles/0707/07070303
======
Overtonwindow
Please add (2007) to the title.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
Are the findings dated?

~~~
saghm
It's standard protocol on HN to put the year as a parenthetical if the content
being linked to isn't current.

------
futurix
Fascinating!

Voices in the head that are not actually voices. I wonder if deaf-blind
schizophrenic would 'hear' them in Braille.

